# what kind of classical listener are you, im Santa Claus in spirit i explain...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah good st. Nicolas bless this man...

And im trying to channel his kindness and spirit similar to jesus moto give whiteout asking for return.. whit your heart.Well said jesus and mister Saint Nicolas, i cheerish the idea, look my dad is only knowledge in baroque a bit and modern but mainstream composer.

So i gave to my fater a selection of , classy, good recording i had in double or better version a gift of $$$ at least but i dont care, he was so happy , he said look you can pay me your loan of 80$ in four payment each month...

hail st nicolas hail his spirit , are you like me and give away cd to peers or familly when you have multiple copy ...

:tiphat:


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

You're a good egg, De profundis!


----------

